# May 5th BMOQ



## gryphonv (2 Feb 2008)

Since the date has been announced, and alot of us are getting our notices, I would like to start a thread about people going to the BMOQ on May 5th. May be a good place to get to know one another before we all get there.

Sur Name: Diamond
Age: 28
Trade: AEC


I'm a Newfie living in Winnipeg, Applied last summer, looking forward to this new lifestyle.


----------



## KenJacobson (2 Feb 2008)

Sur Name: Jacobson
Age: 39 .. yeah that's right I'm old  
Trade: AEC


I live in Winnipeg. I applied April 1, 2007 (no joke -- pun intended), very excited to get on with a meaningful career.


----------



## Mohtashim (4 Feb 2008)

Name Alhaq
Trade Signal (DEO)
Going on May 5th BMOQ
CFRC   Toronto
anyone else from GTA please contact, like to get together and get to know before head to St. Jean


----------



## bcrawford (7 Feb 2008)

Surname: Crawford
Age: 34 (Jacobson: Does this make you feel any better?  I was worried that I would be the senior OCdt  ;D)
Trade: AEC  

London, ON.  Nothing is official yet, but I called my RO February 1st and got word that I had been accepted and scheduled, though they were waiting on some administrative work before they could call me with an official offer.  I got the impression that there was no remaining opportunity for failure, but I am still nervously awaiting the call.

I hope to see you all May 5Th!


----------



## js25 (7 Feb 2008)

Name Henry
Trade SIGS
Age 25

From Vancouver! See you guys at the swear-in March 31.  ;D


----------



## scully13 (7 Feb 2008)

Name: Gehlert
Trade: MARS 
Age: 24

Provided I don't seriously screw up at the NOAB next month I'll be joining all of you.  Also from Winnipeg, seems the city is being represented well.


----------



## Neilio (8 Feb 2008)

Ryan
24 years
AEC

Recruiter called late January to tell me of my offer, but that he'd be giving me more information shortly.  He told me my swear in was 26 March, and flying out 28 March, but I'm assuming he misspoke considering I'm the only one with this date.  So I would imagine I'll be joining all of you May 5th.


----------



## Flav (8 Feb 2008)

Name: Paul
Trade: CELE
Age: 24 years

I got a call today getting the job offer. I'll be swearing in near the end of March, no official date yet, but I'll be heading out to St. Jean to start on May 5th. I'm looking forward to the challenge and meeting you all. I'm so excited!

Edit: Oh just wondering, how long are your contracts going to be? I was told that mine would be six years.


----------



## watusi77 (9 Feb 2008)

I understood that Officer is 9 years signup but maybe it depends on trade?
Does anyone know this: I see the new CFLRS training schedule is on PDF format and 
colour coded. Looks neat. But cover page is still broken down is IAP and BOTP (vice BMOQ)
 and listed as 9 weeks and 6 weeks respectively.
However when you check the PDF copy it has listings for a total of 12 weeks and 7 weeks 
respectively. Does anyone know if that is the new length, 19 weeks and no longer 15 weeks???


----------



## DJS (9 Feb 2008)

Name: Smith
36 years old
I applied back in October out of Bathurst NB
Infantry


----------



## KenJacobson (16 Feb 2008)

bcrawford said:
			
		

> Age: 34 (Jacobson: Does this make you feel any better?  I was worried that I would be the senior OCdt  ;D)



Heh.. gald I'm not the only one.. but I just turned 40 so maybe not so much  ;D

My initial contract was for 6 years.


----------



## IntlBr (16 Feb 2008)

I'm trying to get onto this BMOQ, they're talking about not training any of the ROTP folks this year!


----------



## tayze (17 Feb 2008)

Name: MacKenzie
Trade: Signals (DEO)
CFRC   Halifax

Since getting the call a couple of weeks ago I now spend a lot of my time scouring the web looking for more information on what to look forward to during BMOQ.  If anyone has any interesting information to pass along, I'm all ears.

Also, does anyone know any details (dates, etc.) for:
Phase II: Common Army Phase
Phase III: Basic Signals Officers’ Course

Looking forward to meeting you all in May!


----------



## js25 (17 Feb 2008)

So fellow SIGS OCdt to-be, did we miss the recruitment bonus (if there is one in the first place)? That is to say, not that it matters of course, not at all...


----------



## tayze (17 Feb 2008)

There's still time to ask about the bonus!  I can't speak for everyone, but I was glad to hear that I will be receiving one.  I did notice that my initial contract is longer than others who posted here (9 years as opposed to 6 for the CELE above).

BTW ... I'm 31, married with 2 kids.  It seems the 30+ guys are out numbering the 'youngins'.


----------



## tayze (17 Feb 2008)

watusi said:
			
		

> However when you check the PDF copy it has listings for a total of 12 weeks and 7 weeks
> respectively. Does anyone know if that is the new length, 19 weeks and no longer 15 weeks???



We start May 5th and finish August 15th ... that's still 15 weeks by my count.


----------



## Celticgirl (18 Feb 2008)

tayze said:
			
		

> We start May 5th and finish August 15th ... that's still 15 weeks by my count.



Sounds perfect. Fingers crossed that I'll be joining you all in May.


----------



## IntlBr (18 Feb 2008)

Just got the word I won't be doing BMOQ with you fine folks.  None of the ROTP candidates this year are getting slated for BMOQs (sadly).  Looks like one last PRes tasking for me....


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (18 Feb 2008)

watusi said:
			
		

> I understood that Officer is 9 years signup but maybe it depends on trade?
> Does anyone know this: I see the new CFLRS training schedule is on PDF format and
> colour coded. Looks neat. But cover page is still broken down is IAP and BOTP (vice BMOQ)
> and listed as 9 weeks and 6 weeks respectively.
> ...


BMOQ is the total of both IAP and BOTP for the combined qual, makes little sense but hey welcome to the family, it doesn't often make sense


----------



## dwalter (21 Feb 2008)

Well that's odd about the ROTP people not going on BMOQ this year, because I am ROTP and I just got told I will be getting sworn in "At the end of March" and going on BMOQ "At the beginning of May". Now since there aren't too many officer courses being run, I'm going to guess that I'll be with the May 5th group. My circumstances are a little different of course as I'm already going to have finished one year of Civvi U, and will be carrying on there. So to introduce myself:

Surname: Walter
Age: 18 (Will be 19 by May)
Entry Plan: ROTP
Occupation: Intelligence Officer

I hope to see everyone there!


----------



## KMJAB (21 Feb 2008)

18, going on 19? Whole years?



I was starting to feel like one of the young ones at 32 (DEO) based on past posts. . . . Congratulations though on ROTP. I am glad to see it won't be just a bunch of us old farts in May. 

KMJAB


----------



## KenJacobson (21 Feb 2008)

Looks like I'm firmly holding the fort for oldest on this course so far  ;D


----------



## bbell (21 Feb 2008)

i like to think of us as "experienced"


----------



## bcrawford (21 Feb 2008)

> i like to think of us as "experienced" Smiley


The problem is that 'experienced' doesn't amount to a hill of beans when them there young whipper-snappers are whipping our geriatric butts in PT.   With a little luck, we will be graded on our behavior on pub-nights.. we could regain a competitive edge over them that way.


----------



## dwalter (21 Feb 2008)

From what I have heard, a lot of us young whipper snappers will be given a run for our money by the older applicants haha. I for one am not about to start making wagers about being better than anyone. You guys might find yourselves dragging me to the finish line some days!


----------



## bbell (21 Feb 2008)

i think you're both right. but hey isnt 30 the new 20?


----------



## Perfect_Clark (21 Feb 2008)

If I pass aircrew selection next week:

surname: Clark
age: 22
Trade: Pilot

again, IF I pass aircrew...


----------



## VM (22 Feb 2008)

Congrats to everyone who is going on this BMOQ. Just thought I would let those who are hoping to get into it know that the person who interviewed me (although I have to do another interview) told me that the may 5th course was already full. So unless someone who is scheduled to go may 5th can't make it for some reason, it doesn't look like anyone else will be able to get in. I mean, never say never, thats just what I was told.


----------



## bbell (22 Feb 2008)

hmmm. i do my interview on wednesday and my RC told me i might still get in. maybe it filled it up and im s.o.l. 
So what happens to all the people doing aircrew selection or NOAB, do they have to wait as well?


----------



## airlady (22 Feb 2008)

Is it going to be 10 weeks or 16 weeks?


----------



## Perfect_Clark (22 Feb 2008)

Looks like 15, if it's May 5-Aug 15th. Maybe my math is off.


----------



## Delicron (27 Feb 2008)

As bbell and I have been told, it appears that the additional 2 courses for this BMOQ have been canceled, leaving only the primary 54 recruits that have likely already got messages.  Does anyone have confirmation of this?  

I mean, well, the recruiters did tell us this, so it is quite obviously gospel.  I'm more wondering if anyone has any insight if this is permanent or if they might re-add them later or maybe the reason?  It's not a big deal, but I'm of course eager to get going if I can


----------



## CFR FCS (27 Feb 2008)

As of today the decision has not been made to cancel either the second and/or third English serial of BMOQ. There were staff check on impact of cutting the courses but no firm decision has been made. 

Hurry up and wait. Get used to it.


----------



## Delicron (27 Feb 2008)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> Hurry up and wait. Get used to it.



Absolutely.  Never under any other impression, just wanted to see if I could get some insight is all.  Thanks for the reply though, makes me feel better about the wait  ;D


----------



## bbell (27 Feb 2008)

yeah for sure, we were never under any expectations. just relaying what we've been told by our RC's. i was told may was full. that's all i know, so I'm waiting till Sept. If i have to wait longer so be it, i applied to join the CF and if it takes a year then i will wait to get what i want.  

thanks for the info though. I'm curious why the discrepancies between recruiting centers?


----------



## VM (28 Feb 2008)

If may is closed the next BMOQ won't be until september? wow, i thought it would be july or something but i guess never assume. All well, wait wait wait, its what ill do.


----------



## Celticgirl (28 Feb 2008)

I had an opportunity to talk with a couple of staff members at my CFRC this morning, and I was told that there are no cancellations that THEY know of, and that cancelling BMOQs would be highly unlikely with so many officer candidates waiting to do the courses. They said that if the courses could not be conducted at St. Jean for any reason, they would likely be moved to another location like Esquimalt or Gagetown. So it sounds like there is still hope for the May BMOQ. Once again, however, it does appear that we are getting some mixed messages from the different centres. In any case, I think that we shouldn't count out the possibility of getting into one of the May courses just yet.


----------



## dwalter (28 Feb 2008)

BMOQ in Esquimalt would be exciting. All I'd have to do is hop on the ferry, drive for 20 minutes, and poof, I'd practically be there!  I'm still kind of excited for going back east, even if it gets really hot there in the summer compared to what us BCers are used to...


----------



## benson (28 Feb 2008)

Sur Name: Clendenning
Age: 29
Trade: DEO Infantry

Flying out of Fredericton, NB on May 4th for St. Jean.
Got my call on Feb 27.


----------



## Celticgirl (28 Feb 2008)

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> I'm still kind of excited for going back east, even if it gets really hot there in the summer compared to what us BCers are used to...



I find it funny that BCers think of Quebec and Ontario as being "back east". Here on the east coast, we consider them to be Upper Canadians, don't ya know?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Feb 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I find it funny that BCers think of Quebec and Ontario as being "back east". Here on the east coast, we consider them to be Upper Canadians, don't ya know?



How do you think I feel, most people think Canada ends at Halifax.


----------



## Celticgirl (28 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> How do you think I feel, most people think Canada ends at Halifax.



I'm a Caper. I know _exactly _ how you feel.  ;D


----------



## bbell (28 Feb 2008)

its weird that we all get told different things. i was told "full", delicron was told "cancelled" and you were told "maybe other sites". i wonder why that is. can anyone clarify or should we all just shut up and not speculate


----------



## Celticgirl (28 Feb 2008)

bbell said:
			
		

> or should we all just shut up and not speculate



What fun would _that _ be?


----------



## bbell (28 Feb 2008)

yeah i guess. we can always laugh about it after


----------



## KMJAB (28 Feb 2008)

bbell et al,

I was in the situation of not knowing if I would be in Jan, March(never got scheduled), May or August BMOQ. I maintained a close watch on the boards and posted a few questions and some info just like you. By checking with FM every couple or four weeks, and using what was posted, I was able to determine the likely probabilities involved.

It sounds like you are not likely going to be on May BMOQ. However, you might be (say 20%). Check with your FM regularly. 

The long and the short of it, I was prepared for whichever start date was offered. I made a plan for for each contingency. The best piece of advice I can offer, look to the positive aspect of each possible start date. That way, whenever you do start, you can go off thinking (as I do) that things have worked out pretty darn good. I won't list the reasons, but May worked out almost perfectly. If you look for the positive aspects, you will find that your start date (whenever it is) will be ideal as well.

Cheers, and don't worry. When the call comes, your first thought will be, oh boy this is happening so darn fast! 

Well, I have to go for a run now,

KMJAB


----------



## bbell (28 Feb 2008)

thanks for that info. since i was told may is full and sept was my most likely start date thats what i am planning for, but you're right we just have to be patient and let it happen.


----------



## SAUVE (28 Feb 2008)

If it means anything in the start of may there will be numerous BOTP courses.  The civi u guys will come up late april, early march followed by the RMC cadets shortly after.

Ive also heard rumours about moving courses around.  Hopefully they keep it in Quebec, last summer during IAP, I was 17.  Montreals pretty good for it though, only one club denied access.

How much room is left in the MEGA, when I left last summer they had just introduced a new division.  It was packed then I can't imagine what it's like now.


----------



## KenJacobson (29 Feb 2008)

I suppose this is a question I should have asked my FM last I spoke with her, but alas I forgot -- hey I'm old let me be  
Does anyone know the serial for our course?


----------



## benny88 (3 Mar 2008)

SAUVE said:
			
		

> If it means anything in the start of may there will be numerous BOTP courses.  The civi u guys will come up late april, early march followed by the RMC cadets shortly after.



Sauve, BMOQ is IAP/BOTP together, so people who are already in and coming from CIvvy U or RMC would be going right to BOTP and wouldn't be on this BMOQ course.


----------



## bryanT (9 Mar 2008)

Twigg
Age 28
AEC

I'm from Toronto and looking forward to leaving.   What were you guys doing before deciding to enlist?   I've been working as a mechanic.


----------



## KenJacobson (9 Mar 2008)

Twigg,
I work(ed) at the University of Manitoba as a Information Technologist.


----------



## Jadeen (11 Mar 2008)

Nixon
Age 36
DEO Sig O

It looks like there are a lot of new "Jimmies" (apparently the nickname for Sig personnel) attending BMOQ.


----------



## bcrawford (12 Mar 2008)

Interesting question Twigg,  This might be a good way of getting some idea about who we will be spending the summer with.
I have been toiling as an IT Guy (programming, network admin, etc) for the last few years, and a whole string of completely unrelated stuff before that.


----------



## dwalter (12 Mar 2008)

I'm still going to university, enough said, that's my whole life these days.


----------



## Bplante (12 Mar 2008)

I'll be there for DEO infantry !


----------



## KJL (12 Mar 2008)

For all those going, how long has your wait been? ( I realize there are other threads addressing processing times, Im mostly interested in the May groups)


----------



## Bplante (12 Mar 2008)

oupss...

nickname: Ben
Age: 24
Infantry officer


----------



## KenJacobson (12 Mar 2008)

I submitted my application May 1, 2007.. so it's been nearly a year in waiting for me. Most of my delay was due to the extra medicals required for AEC (aircrew certification) -- that and the jr. medic at my cfrc misplaced my file on his desk for 8wks -- but hey who's counting  ;D


----------



## js25 (12 Mar 2008)

KJL said:
			
		

> For all those going, how long has your wait been? ( I realize there are other threads addressing processing times, Im mostly interested in the May groups)



I handed in my application in early Sept 2007. I think my medical was approved back East by early November, but probably missed the Jan course by 2 weeks or so (and to be honest, I'm just fine with doing BMOQ in the summer and CAP in the fall... and doing the indoor courses in the winter). I think there are people here who handed in the application before me.

The waiting, for the large part... is boring. But so is the running. Among other things. But now that the wait is almost over, I just realized there is so little time left to enjoy whatever... I have to say it's true that you can only really miss it when you lost or is about to lose it. But then again, if the old doesn't go, the new can't come.


----------



## Neilio (13 Mar 2008)

Yeah I handed in my application I believe mid July.  The aircrew medical took quite awhile and I think I missed the January BMOQ by a few weeks also.  Long wait but glad its finally over.  

How is everyone's training coming along for this?  I really only started doing cardio again a couple of weeks ago, but I've been doing weights and just neglected the cardio.  But I'm hoping I get that improved before I leave but really, I guess if you've been active your whole life it doesn't take long to get your cardio back.  I've noticed improvements really fast.  I'm doing 4-5km per night at a pace of 5:30 or slightly faster.

Also, who all is signing on March 26th in Halifax?

Neil


----------



## Bplante (13 Mar 2008)

Neil, 

I did the opposite of you, alot of cardio and a little bit of gym. I was running around 35k per week with a average pace a 4m30s. For the next two month, i'll move to the gym. What are you doing like training in gym ?

I based my training on WOD on crossfit.com ! What do you think of this king of training ?


----------



## bryanT (14 Mar 2008)

I handed my application in late December and got an offer by mid-February -- way faster than I expected.  My medical lasted like 20 mins if that.

I'm just getting started on the cardio too :-[  I'd rather lift weights -- it's so much more satisfying to reach a certain weight than running more kms.  I agree on getting results quicker with cardio -- I'm running longer each time.  If I could only get results that quick on my squat.


----------



## bcrawford (14 Mar 2008)

I just got the call yesterday afternoon!

My experience seems to be on the long side compared to most others;  I submitted my application in Mid to Late January 2007.. just over a year ago.  The wait was a blessing though,  it gave me ample opportunity to get most of my PT in order (though still have some work to do on the run to make it more comfortable). If I can find all my notes, Ill post the entire timeline on the appropriate board/thread.

cheers,
bc


----------



## profanity (16 Mar 2008)

Just wanted to ask if anyone starting this may 2008, has been offered a signing bonus, or are bonuses a thing of the past. I am applying as a DEO engineering officer, just wanted to find out from the latest batch of potential officers.


----------



## KenJacobson (16 Mar 2008)

profanity said:
			
		

> Just wanted to ask if anyone starting this may 2008, has been offered a signing bonus, or are bonuses a thing of the past. I am applying as a DEO engineering officer, just wanted to find out from the latest batch of potential officers.



No signing bonus here.


----------



## benny88 (16 Mar 2008)

Someone can correct me, but I've only ever heard of signing bonuses being offered to Medical or Dental officers.


----------



## KenJacobson (16 Mar 2008)

I think benny88 is right. I know Doctors/Dentists are offered signing bonuses, but then again they're red trades.. maybe that's why.


----------



## tayze (16 Mar 2008)

I'm receiving a signing bonus as a SIG ... I was told that all engineering trades are eligible so I urge you to inquire if it applies to you.



			
				tayze said:
			
		

> There's still time to ask about the bonus!  I can't speak for everyone, but I was glad to hear that I will be receiving one.  I did notice that my initial contract is longer than others who posted here (9 years as opposed to 6 for the CELE above).


----------



## Flav (17 Mar 2008)

tayze said:
			
		

> I'm receiving a signing bonus as a SIG ... I was told that all engineering trades are eligible so I urge you to inquire if it applies to you.



If that's true, I should inquire about that when I swear in since a signing bonus has yet to be discussed with me. Thanks for the info.


----------



## profanity (17 Mar 2008)

Even if a bonus is offered, I doubt that it will be anywhere near the advertised amount of 40k. Correct me if I'm wrong. Also I think signals officers are in demand, other engineering fields may not be in the same category.


----------



## js25 (17 Mar 2008)

The question is, will it still be "in demand" on the day of the contract (I mean, service agreement) signing? 

If it is any consolation, I'll swear in on the very last day of March, which may or may not be later than some of my fellow to-be SIGS O.


----------



## Jadeen (18 Mar 2008)

profanity said:
			
		

> Just wanted to ask if anyone starting this may 2008, has been offered a signing bonus, or are bonuses a thing of the past. I am applying as a DEO engineering officer, just wanted to find out from the latest batch of potential officers.



I am DEO Sig, slated for the next BMOQ, and I am definitely getting the signing bonus... However, the $40K is split up into two payments:  the first installment of $25K comes after BMOQ (and possibly CAP or Kingston -- I'm not clear on it as my CFRC just says "after initial training" I'll get the first cheque).  The second installment of $15K comes 24 months later.

Keep in mind that the bonus *is* taxable.  Basically, the bonus will just about pay off my student loans (groan!)...

Also, my first contract is NINE YEARS, so that could be a factor in the bonus aspect.

When you were given your official offer, swearing-in date, and BMOQ start, the person who called who you would probably have mentioned the bonus outright, if you are eligible.  I think that it all depends on the "demand" for your particular area.  I am pretty sure that many engineering type officer positions are eligible.  If I were you, I would give your CFRC a call and find out -- before the window closes (which is probably the end of March).

PS  I get sworn in later on this week!!


----------



## tayze (18 Mar 2008)

Jadeen said:
			
		

> I am DEO Sig O and I am definitely getting the signing bonus... However, the $40K is split up into two payments:  the first installment of $25K comes after BMOQ (and possibly CAP or Kingston -- I'm not clear on it as my CFRC just says "after initial training" I'll get the first cheque).  The second installment of $15K comes 24 months later.



I wasn't going to lay it all out there in case there was some disparity among offers, but mine is structured exactly the same as Jadeen ... also with a 9 year initial contract.  I too am unclear about the "after initial training" aspect, but it's not a huge issue with me; I'll be glad to receive it whenever.

I would assume that the window closes once the papers are signed.  It's hard to ask for a bonus after you've officially accepted an offer that did not include one.


----------



## Jadeen (18 Mar 2008)

tayze said:
			
		

> I wasn't going to lay it all out there in case there was some disparity among offers, but mine is structured exactly the same as Jadeen ... also with a 9 year initial contract.  I too am unclear about the "after initial training" aspect, but it's not a huge issue with me; I'll be glad to receive it whenever.
> 
> I would assume that the window closes once the papers are signed.  It's hard to ask for a bonus after you've officially accepted an offer that did not include one.



WRT disparity among offers... I know what you mean, but anyone who wants to find out this sort of information can easily do so.  However, many apologies to you if you are displeased with my being so candid about the arrangements.  Since the dollar amount of our bonus is common knowledge, I didn't see any issue with laying out its structure.


----------



## js25 (18 Mar 2008)

I guess I'm the lucky one ;D

I'm SIGS DEO too and I just called my file manager, she told me I'm getting jack nothing. Even IPC is basic... My 1.5 years of work experience as a co-op student in a few jobs in the IT field means nothing for SIGS. SIGS isn't IT, she says... so I'm totally untrained. She didn't believe me when I said other SIGS are getting the recruitment bonus at all.

But then I didn't have a BEng or BSc, but a BBA joint major in Business and Computer Science, and I had to get a letter from the university to convince them that the CS part of my degree would be quite similar to a BSc. But then again I don't think the recruitment bonus is degree specific but MOS specific.

Either way I'm grad to know someone is getting something...


----------



## Jadeen (18 Mar 2008)

js25 said:
			
		

> I guess I'm the lucky one ;D
> 
> I'm SIGS DEO too and I just called my file manager, she told me I'm getting jack nothing. Even IPC is basic... My 1.5 years of work experience as a co-op student in a few jobs in the IT field means nothing for SIGS. SIGS isn't IT, she says... so I'm totally untrained. She didn't believe me when I said other SIGS are getting the recruitment bonus at all.
> 
> ...



Wow, sorry to hear about that... if it makes you feel any better, my father (a tax pro) says that one way or another the tax man is going to get almost all of it anyway.  BTW where is your CFRC?  I think that Ottawa makes the decision in any event, and I wonder if a candidate's merit score has anything to do with it.  The fact that you aren't BSc. or BEng. might have lowered your score.  Incidentally, I am BSc (Comp Sci).


----------



## bbell (18 Mar 2008)

According to CFRC Edmonton: Engineering and some science degrees are eligible. I have a Bio degree and i don't qualify, they told me Comp Sci was one of them that would get it.


----------



## tayze (18 Mar 2008)

bbell said:
			
		

> According to CFRC Edmonton: Engineering and some science degrees are eligible. I have a Bio degree and i don't qualify, they told me Comp Sci was one of them that would get it.



I didn't realize that was the reason but it does make sense; I have a BCSc (Computer Science).

If it makes you feel any better ... I also have a MBA, and that gets me "jack nothing"!


----------



## Flav (18 Mar 2008)

Jadeen said:
			
		

> Wow, sorry to hear about that... if it makes you feel any better, my father (a tax pro) says that one way or another the tax man is going to get almost all of it anyway.  BTW where is your CFRC?  I think that Ottawa makes the decision in any event, and I wonder if a candidate's merit score has anything to do with it.  The fact that you aren't BSc. or BEng. might have lowered your score.  Incidentally, I am BSc (Comp Sci).



I have a B.E. and a B.Sc. (Comp. Sci.) and no word yet about if I would get a signing bonus. But then again, I've been offered the CELE trade with an initial contract of six years so it may have something to do with the trade and length of contract.

I'll ask about it when I swear in next week. I don't want to bother them now since I've already done that enough over the whole recruiting process.


----------



## Jadeen (18 Mar 2008)

Flav said:
			
		

> I have a B.E. and a B.Sc. (Comp. Sci.) and no word yet about if I would get a signing bonus. But then again, I've been offered the CELE trade *with an initial contract of six years so it may have something to do with the trade and length of contract*.
> 
> I'll ask about it when I swear in next week. I don't want to bother them now since I've already done that enough over the whole recruiting process.



Speaking of that, I have no idea what happens if any of us with nine year contracts leave before the end.  In other words, would we have to return part of the bonus?  I am doubting it, but it is still a possibility.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Mar 2008)

Flav said:
			
		

> I have a B.E. and a B.Sc. (Comp. Sci.) and no word yet about if I would get a signing bonus. But then again, I've been offered the CELE trade with an initial contract of six years so it may have something to do with the trade and length of contract.




 :

I really don't know why everyone here seems to be signing up just for a "Signing Bonus".  If you really want to know if you are getting one, ask the CFRC where you signed up, or even better, look at the contract that you signed.

As for more information on this site, try using the SEARCH function and look up "Signing Bonus".


----------



## Flav (18 Mar 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> :
> 
> I really don't know why everyone here seems to be signing up just for a "Signing Bonus".  If you really want to know if you are getting one, ask the CFRC where you signed up, or even better, look at the contract that you signed.
> 
> As for more information on this site, try using the SEARCH function and look up "Signing Bonus".



I’m not sure why you’re rolling your eyes at me indicated by the smiley, but if it’s because you think I was showing off or something like that, that’s not the case at all. There are copious amounts of people that have done far better and greater things than I have and I know it’s nothing special. I have a long road ahead of me before I’m worthy of any respect. In fact, a colleague of mine with the exact same two degrees from the exact same institution has already joined the Forces so I know there’s nothing unique or special about it at all. I was merely stating that as a catalyst for the discussion early about the suggestion that one’s degree has a factor on whether or not the bonus is eligible, nothing more.

Also, my reasons for wanting the honour to serve my country are not about the money or the “Signing Bonus”. I will swear in and sign the contract with or without the bonus. I would prefer a bonus since I have a massive student loans debt and it would make life easier, but I’m prepared to do without one. I can only speak for myself but I’ll venture a guess that these fine people that I’ll be joining this May are also signing up not because of the “Signing Bonus”.

Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Jadeen (18 Mar 2008)

Flav said:
			
		

> I’m not sure why you’re rolling your eyes at me indicated by the smiley, but if it’s because you think I was showing off or something like that, that’s not the case at all. There are copious amounts of people that have done far better and greater things than I have and I know it’s nothing special. I have a long road ahead of me before I’m worthy of any respect. In fact, a colleague of mine with the exact same two degrees from the exact same institution has already joined the Forces so I know there’s nothing unique or special about it at all. I was merely stating that as a catalyst for the discussion early about the suggestion that one’s degree has a factor on whether or not the bonus is eligible, nothing more.
> 
> Also, my reasons for wanting the honour to serve my country are not about the money or the “Signing Bonus”. I will swear in and sign the contract with or without the bonus. I would prefer a bonus since I have a massive student loans debt and it would make life easier, but I’m prepared to do without one. I can only speak for myself but I’ll venture a guess that these fine people that I’ll be joining this May are also signing up not because of the “Signing Bonus”.
> 
> Thank you for your understanding.



I had similar thinking to this reply.  

I didn't even find out about bonuses, et cetera, until *after* I received and accepted the formal offer.  

I spent five years at a very expensive university for a degree, and whatever bonus is given will probably just payoff my student loan obligations.  I sincerely doubt that any DEO eligible for a bonus is signing up for it.  Frankly, with comp sci and engineering degrees we could be making oodles more in the civilian world.  However, the challenges that a military career presents far outweigh any monetary gains.  If we cared about the money, we likely would not be pursuing a military career.

I thought that this forum was for the free exchange of ideas and information about our upcoming careers.  Perhaps I am mistaken.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Mar 2008)

Flav said:
			
		

> ......... I was merely stating that as a catalyst for the discussion early about the suggestion that one’s degree has a factor on whether or not the bonus is eligible, nothing more.



As I stated before; RESEARCH (ie. Use the SEARCH Function.) "Signing Bonus".  One's degree or multiple degrees have absolutely nothing to do with a "Signing Bonus" being offered, with only a couple of exceptions; Medical Doctor and perhaps Legal Officer.  As you claim to be neither of these, I am asking you what your hangup is on getting a "Signing Bonus"?  You in all likelihood are not going to get one.


----------



## tayze (18 Mar 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> :
> 
> I really don't know why everyone here seems to be signing up just for a "Signing Bonus".  If you really want to know if you are getting one, ask the CFRC where you signed up, or even better, look at the contract that you signed.
> 
> As for more information on this site, try using the SEARCH function and look up "Signing Bonus".



I appreciate the witty retort but there was never the implication in any of the previous posts that any one of us was signing up purely for a "signing bonus".  If money was what we're after it would be quite obvious that we're in the wrong business anyway!

What it comes down to for me is that it wouldn't be a nice staring point to arrive at BMOQ and find that your troop mate, employed in the same trade with the same qualifications, is getting a fairly substantial bonus that you won't be receiving yourself.  It only makes sense to share this information beforehand and to help and encourage one another as much as possible.

After all, with the exception of Mr. Wallace, we're all on the same team ... shouldn't we

share goals and objectives
maximize our resources
increase the trust among each other
practice effective communication
assist in problem-solving and decision-making processes

 ... or is that just something we say for the media folks?  

I know I haven't met any of you yet, but from what I hear we are going to form some life-long relationships here.  You people will see me at my best, you'll see me at my worst ... I'd just like not to start at the worst.

If I can't talk freely to theses future friends of mine somethings wrong with this forum.  Maybe this topic has been dealt with before ... well it's being dealt with again, now, by us!


----------



## tayze (18 Mar 2008)

Jadeen said:
			
		

> Speaking of that, I have no idea what happens if any of us with nine year contracts leave before the end.  In other words, would we have to return part of the bonus?  I am doubting it, but it is still a possibility.



I was told that for my bonus I must serve a minimum of 4 years in order to avoid penalty.  If I were to leave before the 4 years were up, part of the bonus would have to be paid back by some pre-determined schedule ... basically pro-rated.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Mar 2008)

tayze said:
			
		

> I appreciate the witty retort but there was never the implication in any of the previous posts that any one of us was signing up purely for a "signing bonus".  If money was what we're after it would be quite obvious that we're in the wrong business anyway!
> ...........yada
> ..........yada
> ..........yada
> ...



If I may also thank you for your witty retort and I find it humourous that you immediately post about what?.........A Signing Bonus.  

Yes; the topic of the Signing Bonus has been covered ad nauseum and your covering it here is a derailment of the topic's original intent - BMOQ.

Thank's for the   (I'll leave out the expletive.)

I find your arrogance disrespectful towards what the site is about and the people who have made it what is today - a useful tool for members and future members of the CF to exchange information.  If you insist on basically turning this into a CHAT ROOM with unnecessary SPAM, then we will either ask you to change your ways and attitude or find a site that is more to your liking or suggest you all get ICQ or MSN accounts.   You have of course read the information on registration and the disclaimers that this is not an official CF site, but a privately owned one?


----------



## Flav (18 Mar 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As I stated before; RESEARCH (ie. Use the SEARCH Function.) "Signing Bonus".  One's degree or multiple degrees have absolutely nothing to do with a "Signing Bonus" being offered, with only a couple of exceptions; Medical Doctor and perhaps Legal Officer.  As you claim to be neither of these, I am asking you what your hangup is on getting a "Signing Bonus"?  You in all likelihood are not going to get one.



There is no hang-up and I am already aware of the Search Function and have used it before. We were just having a discussion about why js25, who's also entering as a SIGS DEO, is not getting a bonus as compared to the other SIGS DEO that are on the same course date. Which led to the suggestion that maybe one's degree may have something to with it. But since you stated that it isn't, there must be some other factors that we are unaware of.


----------



## tayze (18 Mar 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If I may also thank you for your witty retort and I find it humourous that you immediately post about what?.........A Signing Bonus.
> 
> Yes; the topic of the Signing Bonus has been covered ad nauseum and your covering it here is a derailment of the topic's original intent - BMOQ.



Read a little closer ... my post was about standing up for my fellow May 5th BMOQ-ers!



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> I find your arrogance disrespectful towards what the site is about and the people who have made it what is today - a useful tool for members and future members of the CF to exchange information.  If you insist on basically turning this into a CHAT ROOM with unnecessary SPAM, then we will either ask you to change your ways and attitude or find a site that is more to your liking or suggest you all get ICQ or MSN accounts.



Apparently your little tag "Unless so stated, they are reflective of my opinion -- and my opinion only, a right that I enjoy along with every other Canadian citizen." doesn't really apply to every other Canadian citizen.

We're bonding George.  ;D  Over topics that we feel are important to all those starting training together in May.  We're all "future members" of the CF ... we haven't even signed the paperwork yet.  We may be overly concerned about things now that 30 years in we'll look back and say "remember when we thought ...".  They may not be relevant to you, but if they are to us; please just let us be.  
:deadhorse:


----------



## George Wallace (18 Mar 2008)

Take it to PM's then.


----------



## KenJacobson (19 Mar 2008)

I have created a Facebook group "5 May BMOQ" for anyone attending this course.
This new forum will provide a platform for anyone to discuss anything on their minds, without penalty.


----------



## chrishe (19 Mar 2008)

Hi,

I have been accepted into the CELE(Air) via DEO and I will be enrolling on March 27, 2008. But regarding when BMOQ starts, they haven't told me a date. So far, I'm told it will be in May, but not an exact date. I'm currently living in St. John's, NL and I'm very curious to know if my BMOQ and the one mentioned here for May 5, is indeed the same course. If so, I wonder why the recruiters here don't know the date.

Does anyone know if SIG and CELE(Air) train in the same BMOQ course? If so, then would anyone know why the recruiters in St. John's wouldn't know the start date of BMOQ?

Thanks, 

Chris


----------



## George Wallace (19 Mar 2008)

KenJacobson said:
			
		

> I have created a Facebook group "5 May BMOQ" for anyone attending this course.
> This new forum will provide a platform for anyone to discuss anything on their minds, without penalty.



You Young 'uns......

Al Qaeda is Eyeing MySpace, Facebook, Friends Reunited, PalTalk

Facebook

Facebook, youtube etc 

 Give this some thought.

Remember who you are, who you hope to become, and what personal information you don't want the world to know.


----------



## gryphonv (19 Mar 2008)

Hi Chris, 

I'm glad to hear your joining us as well, but as for may 5th, don't bank on that untill they actually tell you it's may 5th. There could very well  be another course starting up in may that haven't been finallized yet. One popular saying I've been seeing is "hurry up and wait".  

If you do get the notice for may 5th great, I'll see you on the course, if not I'm sure it'll all work out, who knows may even see you at the MEGA. 

As for the recruiters at St. John's, I'm sure they are just as competant as the recruiters at any other station, also you have to remember what they know and what they divulge can be two entirely different things for many valid reasons. It'll all happen in time, best advice is to give them a call every 2 weeks to inquire about your status, usually the file clerk is the best one to get ahold of, well it was for me.

Good luck


----------



## KenJacobson (19 Mar 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You Young 'uns......
> 
> Al Qaeda is Eyeing MySpace, Facebook, Friends Reunited, PalTalk
> 
> ...



Sorry, but I'm not going live in an alarmist state of paranoia.


----------



## tayze (19 Mar 2008)

:gunner: :deadhorse: :fifty:

This horse just wont die!

The argument started among the future SIG/CELE ... ie. those identified as having skills in the area of 'communications and electronic engineering' and the majority having CS backgrounds.

I would hope that we're all aware of how to keep our private information private.   :

Facebook is password & invitation protected, unlike this site which is wide open to the world.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Mar 2008)

KenJacobson said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I'm not going live in an alarmist state of paranoia.



Fill your boots.

It is just a little reminder for you about PERSEC and OPSEC.






(IF you don't know what they are, then now is the time to learn.)



[Edit to add:  I see tayze has a nice picture of me beating him.   ;D]


----------



## bcrawford (19 Mar 2008)

> I have created a Facebook group "5 May BMOQ" for anyone attending this course.



The Facebook search tool can be a bit flakey sometimes.  It gave me a bit of grief trying to find it.  
If you have trouble locating the group, do a search for "5 May BMOQ" including the quotation marks.

cheers,
bc


----------



## Mohtashim (20 Mar 2008)

Hi everyone.
I am going on May 5th as Signal Officer (DEO). Does anyone know after August 15th  When is next training, I know we donot know exaxt date yet, But if someone has any idea , how much time off we get  after BMOQ until next training, Can we take our family with us to Gagetown?


----------



## KenJacobson (20 Mar 2008)

moshey said:
			
		

> Hi everyone.
> I am going on May 5th as Signal Officer (DEO). Does anyone know after August 15th  When is next training, I know we donot know exaxt date yet, But if someone has any idea , how much time off we get  after BMOQ until next training, Can we take our family with us to Gagetown?



Your trade training schedule is dependent on when courses are offered for it. For example, I'm an AEC, after basic the next AEC trade course doesn't start until Jan 09 (so I'm told from my CFRC), so I'll be on OJT/PAT (whatever the acronym de jour is) for 4 months until the course starts, then I'll be transfered to Conrwall. My cousin who's a long range sniper (artillery) went directly from basic to Gagetown to start his trade training.. as you can see if varies from trade to trade. To quote my recruiting officer when I asked the same question, "You're thinking WAAYY too far ahead, just concentrate on completing basic then worry about the rest."

Hope that helps .. BTW there's a facebook group for this course, you should join it.


----------



## rytel (25 Mar 2008)

I just spoke with my recruiting officer here in Kitchener.

I had been counting on May 5 BMOQ, but he said the English BMOQ has been cancelled, and offered me the french version instead.  My french skills are barely adequate, so I declined.

I'll be going to BMOQ in August instead, and I have been enrolled as an OCdt starting on May 5. I'll be either putting in 9-5 hours at the recruiting office, or doing an OPME and a fitness regimen on my own time.

Either way, my swearing in ceremony is this Friday! I'm happy to see things finally moving... there was an issue of lost paperwork that prevented me from starting back in January, so it's nice to have a resolution now. I'm in as DEO Artillery Officer.

-Ryan


----------



## MolsonCDN (25 Mar 2008)

Surname: Lau
Age: 35
Trade: Armoured Officer (DEO)

Taking a leave of absence from Costco so I can see my folks before BMOQ. Looking forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## Perfect_Clark (25 Mar 2008)

rytel said:
			
		

> I just spoke with my recruiting officer here in Kitchener.
> 
> I had been counting on May 5 BMOQ, but he said the English BMOQ has been cancelled, and offered me the french version instead.  My french skills are barely adequate, so I declined.
> 
> ...



I was just told this by a friend of mine who's DEO as well. Is there any info on whether this applies to ROTP guys? I'm in my 3rd year and was supposed to be doing BMOQ on my summer before 4th year... I guess I'll find out tomorrow or whenever I get a chance to go.


----------



## CFR FCS (25 Mar 2008)

The English BMOQ has not been cancelled just greatly reduced. There are some ROTP still going on the 5 May BMOQ. Check with your recruiting centre. This info is new so they may have to ask around to get the clear answer. There are different options being discussed and the CFRC's are working hard to mitigate the reduction.


----------



## KenJacobson (26 Mar 2008)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> The English BMOQ has not been cancelled just greatly reduced. There are some ROTP still going on the 5 May BMOQ. Check with your recruiting centre. This info is new so they may have to ask around to get the clear answer. There are different options being discussed and the CFRC's are working hard to mitigate the reduction.



CFR FCS, thanks for the clarification.

EDIT: I've spoken with my file officer this morning and I'm still a go for 5 May BMOQ!


----------



## gryphonv (26 Mar 2008)

I am one of the unlucky few who have been removed from this BMOQ. Its just another delay, should be used to it by now.

On the flip side they told me they'll find work for me untill my bmoq in August. Hopefully I get some of my on the job training for AEC out of the way.


----------



## js25 (26 Mar 2008)

Guess who else is lucky?

Good luck the rest of you!


----------



## KenJacobson (26 Mar 2008)

gryphonv said:
			
		

> I am one of the unlucky few who have been removed from this BMOQ. Its just another delay, should be used to it by now.
> 
> On the flip side they told me they'll find work for me untill my bmoq in August. Hopefully I get some of my on the job training for AEC out of the way.



Thats too bad Lindsay.. are you still being sworn in on Monday?


----------



## dwalter (26 Mar 2008)

Well I called today to ask if they had confirmed my course date. Earlier when they gave me my job offer they told me BMOQ this summer, but then today they told me that they don't know when my course will be. I wish I knew if I had to apply for some summer semester classes or not haha. Any ROTP people here that have been given their course date for this summer?


----------



## Perfect_Clark (27 Mar 2008)

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> Well I called today to ask if they had confirmed my course date. Earlier when they gave me my job offer they told me BMOQ this summer, but then today they told me that they don't know when my course will be. I wish I knew if I had to apply for some summer semester classes or not haha. Any ROTP people here that have been given their course date for this summer?



I called today and they said they're still figuring it out for people in ROTP. They told me to wait til I get my aircrew medicals back for a confirmation on BMOQ (even though I already have confirmed BMOQ based on passing aircrew, which I did so far minus the medicals).


----------



## MolsonCDN (27 Mar 2008)

Just called the recruiting center and I guess the May 5th has been canceled (at least for me) and I will either:

1. Start OJT (On the job training) May 5th, until the next BMOQ opens up; or
2. Possibly go to BMOQ in Esquimalt,BC in April

Either way, I'm excited.


----------



## js25 (27 Mar 2008)

MolsonCDN said:
			
		

> 2. Possibly go to BMOQ in Esquimalt,BC in April



My recruiting office mentioned something about a course for reserves at Esquimalt as well. But I don't have high hopes it will "eventuate".

Btw, what would we be doing at the recruiting center? Any ideas?


----------



## Flav (27 Mar 2008)

I had my swear-in ceremony today and I'm still a go for May 5th.  I was so excited and nervous. So much so that I forgot to ask what I said I would do a week ago. It was not until I got home from the ceremony and got a call from my file manager telling me that I'm entitled for the Eng O Recruiting Allowance when I remembered. He didn't know about it until today. That was a surprising news.

Anyways, sorry to hear that some you had your start date postponed. Hopefully I'll have the opportunity to serve with you at one point or another. Good luck!


----------



## gryphonv (28 Mar 2008)

Hey ken, still being sworn in on monday. See you there.


----------



## rytel (31 Mar 2008)

js25 said:
			
		

> Btw, what would we be doing at the recruiting center? Any ideas?



If placed in the recruiting centre for 8:30 to 4:30 Monday to Friday, you could be doing:

- miscellaneous office work as directed
- online OPME course that you'll require for promotions later on anyway
- taking off for a few hours a day to exercise

or any combination of the above.

At my CFRC, they said that it's difficult to bring in OCdt's to do this kind of stuff, as we don't even know how to dress ourselves in uniform properly yet.  The other problem is that most recruiting centres are fairly casual in atmosphere, and they don't want us OCdt's thinking we can be chummy with Captains, Sergeants and Warrant Officers, only to have our heads ripped off once we arrive at BMOQ.  Thus they have to treat us as we'll be treated once there... 

At Kitchener CFRC they're hoping that myself and the other DEO in the same situation are left to our own devices, to complete at least one OPME from home, and maintain an exercise program that we have to sign off on daily. I'm also hoping that will be the case, so I can keep my current job until I leave and not have to live off OCdt wages for 6 months.


----------



## Maritimer (5 Apr 2008)

I received a call from my recruiting centre asking me if I still had accommodations past the month of April. I was only told that a 'rumour' was circulating that some of the 05 May BMOQ people may be delayed due to lack of room. The fact that I was called has led me to believe that it is more than a rumour. I will be calling my recruiting office at the beginning of the week for more information. Anyone have up-to-date intel on this?


----------



## Perfect_Clark (5 Apr 2008)

Maritimer said:
			
		

> I received a call from my recruiting centre asking me if I still had accommodations past the month of April. I was only told that a 'rumour' was circulating that some of the 05 May BMOQ people may be delayed due to lack of room. The fact that I was called has led me to believe that it is more than a rumour. I will be calling my recruiting office at the beginning of the week for more information. Anyone have up-to-date intel on this?



Read some of the posts right before yours. I have a DEO friend who's been cut from the May BMOQ and moved to August because of this, I'm hoping I still get to go though.


----------



## dwalter (5 Apr 2008)

I'm pretty sure the reason why DEO is being bumped is to make room for the ROTP people. DEO can have courses any time in the year, ROTP can only have courses over the summer since we still go to school.


----------



## rytel (5 Apr 2008)

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure the reason why DEO is being bumped is to make room for the ROTP people. DEO can have courses any time in the year, ROTP can only have courses over the summer since we still go to school.



Thankfully, many of us DEO already have decent jobs to stay with while we wait. 

It is my understanding that approx. 60 DEO recruits have been affected by this cancellation.  There may still be a remote chance of another course opening up for us in late May, but my money is on August.  Hooray for CAP in November - February!


----------



## MPS (5 Apr 2008)

Well I can pass on the info I have.
I'm DEO and they said they cancelled the extra courses for the may 5 bmoq...
Also, they cut the one course to something like 16 slots 
What they're doing with me (and others from what I gather) is getting us on the Reg roster for may 5th, and then putting us to work until the august course.
Not sure what this busy work involves, but it involves some distance learning, some PT, and probably just exposure to the CF culture in general.
It's some kind of new program they initiated this year.
From my understanding, May 5th is full and there will not be any more slots opening up.
Don't quote me on this, its 2nd hand at best.
Also, I started a thread for those who know they have been bumped to the august 08 BMOQ, just so we can get an idea of who all is going.


----------



## Celticgirl (5 Apr 2008)

MPS said:
			
		

> Also, I started a thread for those who know they have been bumped to the august 08 BMOQ, just so we can get an idea of who all is going.



Where?


----------



## KenJacobson (5 Apr 2008)

The May course was cut from 64 to 16. Lucky for me I'm one of the 16


----------



## KMJAB (5 Apr 2008)

If I read this thread properly, the May BMOQ might have just shifted in tempo from a bunch of 30-40 years old DEOs to all 18-20 year old ROTPs with a few of us old fart DEOs thrown in. . . 

Guess I will have to work extra hard on the running


----------



## Celticgirl (5 Apr 2008)

KenJacobson said:
			
		

> The May course was cut from 64 to 16. Lucky for me I'm one of the 16



So what does that mean for those who have been told they will be on the August course (and those of us still hoping to get on it)? Will it now be filled with OCdts from the May course? I wonder if the people in charge of the decision-making will consider having extra serials in August - even if that means moving to other locations?


----------



## Ed Art (6 Apr 2008)

KMJAB said:
			
		

> If I read this thread properly, the May BMOQ might have just shifted in tempo from a bunch of 30-40 years old DEOs to all 18-20 year old ROTPs with a few of us old fart DEOs thrown in. . .
> 
> Guess I will have to work extra hard on the running



I know for a fact girl in ROTP got recoursed last summer at IAP in my platoon and will be taking that course so it does sound like a mix.


----------



## Scathach (7 Apr 2008)

KMJAB said:
			
		

> If I read this thread properly, the May BMOQ might have just shifted in tempo from a bunch of 30-40 years old DEOs to all 18-20 year old ROTPs with a few of us old fart DEOs thrown in. . .
> 
> Guess I will have to work extra hard on the running



Well, please add another old fart... 
BMOQ in St. Jean on May 5
Name: Chouinard
Age: 33
Position: MARS Officer
Entry Plan: CEOTP 

See you then.


----------



## Flav (10 Apr 2008)

I have been taken off the May course too. I guess the upside to this is I'll have more time to get in better shape.

Good luck to the sixteen that are going this May.


----------



## Maritimer (10 Apr 2008)

Thank you all for your replies. The system works!   I've left messages at my CFRC, but no response as of yet. Having been sworn in only on 27 March, I don't see how I would be part of this BMOQ. I'm sure the army will tell me what I need to know when I need to know it. Good luck to those confirmed members!

Name: Dunlap

Entry: DEO (ARTY)

Age: 33


----------



## dwalter (12 Apr 2008)

Well it looks like I won't be on BMOQ this summer everyone. Due to the logistics taking too long to sort out here in Vancouver, it seems I'll be waiting until next summer.


----------



## dollhaus (13 Apr 2008)

I'm on the 5 May serial. 

Age: 26
Entry: DEO
Trade: Legal 

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## dwalter (14 Apr 2008)

Congratulations getting in as a Legal Officer! I hear that they are not in high demand right now.


----------



## Maritimer (14 Apr 2008)

Just got the word from my Recruiting Centre: While I wasn't expecting it, I have been kept on for this BMOQ. See you all in St. Jean!


----------



## KMJAB (14 Apr 2008)

Anyone going to BMOQ been told to expect SLT afterward? There is another thread in the issue, but I would like to hear from anyone on May 05 course who may have received instructions on SLT. See everyone on May 3 - ish. 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/72929/post-700685/topicseen.html#new



By the way, I get in to Montreal Trudeau airport around 10h00 on May 3. Anyone else getting in that early from this course? According to the joining instructions, someone will start to organise us at 14h00 for the 15h00 bus to St Jean. The way I figure things, that leaves 4h plus to kill. If possible, it might as well be spent getting to know coursemates!


----------



## KenJacobson (14 Apr 2008)

KMJAB said:
			
		

> Anyone going to BMOQ been told to expect SLT afterward? There is another thread in the issue, but I would like to hear from anyone on May 05 course who may have received instructions on SLT. See everyone on May 3 - ish.



I was told that according to recent changes, SLT is only required (immediately at any rate) where your first language is not that of your MOC. For example for AEC the international language of air traffic control is English, so you would only need SLT if your first language was French. As my first language is English, and I'm and AEC, I was told I would not require immediate SLT. I was told however, I would be required to take the course if I ever wanted to proceed past the rank of Major.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (15 Apr 2008)

The course that graduated 14 Dec, had only the following go to SLT,   Public Affairs (not CFR'd), and Pilots (All entry/production plans) for what its worth.


----------



## Perfect_Clark (19 Apr 2008)

Made it through aircrew and everything, so I'm now joining the BMOQ May 5th as well.

Surname: Clark
Age: 22
Occupation: Air Ops

Anyone going should check out this CF production called "Basic Up." It's basically a reality show about BMQ but much of it still applies.
See you guys there.

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LF/English/podcast/basicup_001.mp4

Just replace the 001 with numbers 002-009 for the whole thing.


----------



## KenJacobson (19 Apr 2008)

Don't forget to bring a silver dollar with you too.
It's an OLD Royal Canadian Air Force tradition, where newly commissioned Officers give a silver dollar to the first NCM to salute them.. google it, you'll see.


----------



## Perfect_Clark (19 Apr 2008)

KenJacobson said:
			
		

> Don't forget to bring a silver dollar with you too.
> It's an OLD Royal Canadian Air Force tradition, where newly commissioned Officers give a silver dollar to the first NCM to salute them.. google it, you'll see.



Really? I can only find stuff on the US Army and whatnot. Good thing I have an extensive coin collection to draw from.


----------



## KenJacobson (20 Apr 2008)

True, google does find a bunch of links referencing the US Army/Navy, but my father in-law (retired Chief Warrant Officer) assures me it is as much a Canadian tradition as an American one. He said the tradition is so old that the person I give the dollar to in all likelihood will have no idea why I'm giving it to him/her. There's some info on milnet about it too search for "Silver Dollar Tradition".


----------



## Engineer_1981 (23 Apr 2008)

Hi Everyone! I happen to be a little late introducing myself. I am one of those lucky candidates going for the May 5th IAP/BOTC.

Surname: Keesari
Age: 26
Trade: Engineer-DEO
Hometown: Mississauga, ON

I'll be intensifying my workouts in these last 2 weeks and hopefully I can meet the CF Expres requirements. I've hired a personal trainer to push me on weight/strength training, while I took care of the cardio. I've  I  run (on tread mill) 4-4.5 miles depending on my body's mood 2-3 times a week, while once a week I reserve a day for sprinting. been training for the last 3 months and have done my level best to get in shape for basic training...I'm working on the swimming part. So, I guess I'm as ready as I can be.

Anyways, I hope to see most of you on May 4th. I'm flying in from Toronto and will arrive at Trudeau around 0930. If anyone around the greater TO area would like to meet up, let me know.

Cheers!

BTW: I've seem some posting regarding signing bonuses and yes, I'll be receiving it in 2 installments: one after Basic training and the other after 2 years.


----------



## Maritimer (23 Apr 2008)

I will be landing at Trudeau, from Fredericton, N.B. at approx. 0725. Look for a bald-headed guy hanging around the baggage carousel, reading a book, and looking painfully bored. Our shuttle doesn't arrive until 1400. So approach me and say "Hi". I, likely, could use the company. 

Name: Dunlap

Age: 33

Entry: DEO (ARTY)


----------



## KenJacobson (23 Apr 2008)

I'm arriving at Trudeau at 1330. I'll be the 7' tall guy trying to square everything away in time to catch the 1400 shuttle.

Name:  Jacobson
Age: 40 -- yes, 40.
Entry: DEO AEC


----------



## Perfect_Clark (23 Apr 2008)

This is great, I was thinking the newly cut-down list was going to be nothing but ROTP guys. This will be a great mix.


----------



## bcrawford (23 Apr 2008)

Ill be landing around 1630,  then waiting patiently for the 1900 shuttle.  Anyone else waiting with me?

At the recruiting center we were given very specific instructions not to get drunk during this time. Strange but true.  I hadn't planned on it, but it makes me wonder how common was it for new recruits to show up plastered.


----------



## Mohtashim (26 Apr 2008)

I got message on Friday from CFRC Toronto, My course BMOQ 0036 for MAY 5th has been cancel, Now I have to report at CFRC at Toronto on may 5th. I was going DEO Signal.
I be calling them on Monday. But If someone have any information.
what I be doing at CFRC Toronto for whole summer??
Is it good or Bad, how much would be my pay?

any information would help. can't wait until monday


----------



## aesop081 (26 Apr 2008)

moshey said:
			
		

> what I be doing at CFRC Toronto for whole summer??



Photocopy technician..........



> how much would be my pay?



Same as it would have been if you had gone to BMOQ as scheduled.


----------



## KenJacobson (3 May 2008)

I'm on the 0036E BMOQ course and I haven't heard anything from my CFRC about the course being canceled -- in fact I'm getting on a plane to Montreal tomorrow at 1000h so it better not be 

See everyone later tomorrow.


----------



## bcrawford (3 May 2008)

I am at the airport right now waiting for the 19:00 shuttle (it is now 18:00).  Anyone who is already there, connected enough to read this and feels like meeting for a coffee, I am at the Le Metropole Cafe and Bar** having a coffee.  Ill be the guy with the laptop & the coffee.

** arrivals level, hang a right at the baggage claim hike to near departures, its a corner lot on your right.

bc


----------

